# HKS Premium Day Pics - GT-R overload!



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

This past weekend was the HKS Premium Day at Fuji Speedway.
This has become one of the premier events over the past couple years, and includes top Japanese drivers and tuning companies.
In my opinion, this event was far better than the Tokyo Auto Salon and Nismo Festival. HKS has really worked hard to make this a memorable event for the fans. Also, compared to the complete lack of R35 GT-Rs at the Nismo Festival, the HKS Premium Day features highly-tuned R35s from various shops.

This day consisted of 3 events, run one in the morning and once in the afternoon.
1) Hiper Challenge - HKS fans and customer racing
2) Option FSW Super Lap - racing between various tuning shops such as ATTKD, Pan Speed, Yashio Factory, Auto Select, HKS, HKS Kansai, Top Fuel, Esprit, etc.
3) R35 GT-R Battle - a battle of GT-Rs between Esprit, MCR, Garage Yawata, Garage Defend, Screen, Sunline Racing and HKS. 

The R35 GT-R battle was finished with a full-out race between the shops, featuring celebrity drivers such as Orido-san, Nobu Taniguchi-san, "Tarzan" Yamada-san and two others. After an HKS/Taniguchi dominated race, Yamada-san took 1st place in the Esprit, 2nd place was Sunline Racing, 3rd was Garage Yawata.

A special thanks to Auto Select and MCR for hosting us in their paddocks and hanging out with us.

Here are some pictures of the day, I hope you enjoy them!
Full gallery is here: TunerLab.jp Photo Gallery - HKS Premium Day :: January 31, 2010
For high-res images please PM me 

HKS R35 GT-Rs









Garage Defend's R35 GT-R


















MCR's R35 GT-R









Screen's R35 GT-R









Sunline Racing's R35 GT-R









HKS Technical Factory R35 GT-R









Biot's R35 GT-R (so black and shiny it's hard to take a decent picture!)









Esprit's R35 GT-R









HKS R35 GT-R









R35 GT-R V Spec









Sunline Racing R35 GT-R









Driver interviews in front of the fleet









Garage Yawata's R35 GT-R









Sunline Racing's R35 GT-R









Garage Yawata's R35 GT-R (Street Special)









Garage Defend's R35 GT-R (Orido-san also pictured)









MCR's R35 GT-R (Kobayashi-san also pictured)













































Garage Defend's R35 GT-R









Nice R35 GT-R









HKS Paddock









Jun Auto R35 GT-R









Sunline Racing R35 GT-R









Garage Yawata's R35 GT-R









Garage Defend's R35 GT-R









Nismo R35 GT-R









R35 GT-R Battle, Esprit, Sunline Racing, Garage Yawata









R35 GT-R Battle, MCR, Garage Defend









Garage Defend waiting for Orido-san to return their R35 GT-R. They don't look impressed lol









Esprit's R35 GT-R









Sunline Racing and Garage Yawata R35 GT-Rs









HKS, Screen, MCR and Garage Defend R35 GT-Rs (MCR's Kobayashi-san in foreground)









Garage Yawata's R35 GT-R (Street Special)









Esprit, Sunline Racing and Garage Yawata's R35 GT-Rs after the GT-R battle



























HKS R35 GT-R









Sunline Racing and Esprit R35 GT-R









Garage Yawata R35 GT-R


















MCR's Prototype carbon rear wing for R35 GT-R. This wing is deeper and has a higher flap than the factory lip. On sale soon from TunerLab.jp 









"Tarzan" Yamada being interviewed by HKS TV after his win. His comment was too bad HKS lost the race in their event, but what can you expect from not choosing the best driver (himself of course). Always a comedian....


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

award event after the R35 GT-R battle


















HKS President Hasegawa-san thanking everyone


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

And other non-R35 GT-R pictures 



























VERY fast Subaru (and yes those are Nismo wheels  )









Auto Select's Yellow Shark



























love all the carbon bits on the bumper









Varis Evo



























ATTKD Attacker









One for JZ 









Ericsson's BMW (Amuse Powerhouse)



























HKS Altezza with Taniguchi


















Taniguchi-san









Auto Select tuned BNR34 GT-R



























Auto Select's paddock









ATTKD demo car









Auto Select tuned BNR34









Orido-san









BNR32 with door exit exhaust :bigok:









Guess what car this is in....









A BMW :dunno:









Reverse BNR32









ATTKD Attacker









TunerLab's Daryl and Auto Select's Sawa-san









TunerLab's Daryl and MCR's Tateno-san


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

The videos!
You can also check out our YouTube page at YouTube - TunerLabJapan's Channel

YouTube - HKS R35 GT-R going in to the Paddock :: HKS Premium Day 2010
YouTube - Pan Speed & Fam Speed RX-7s racing :: HKS Premium Day 2010
YouTube - Garage Yawata "Street Special" R35 GT-R :: HKS Premium Day 2010
YouTube - Garage Yawata, MCR & HKS R35 GT-Rs :: HKS Premium Day 2010
YouTube - Sunline Racing R35 GT-R :: HKS Premium Day 2010
YouTube - Garage Yawata "Street Special" Paddock :: HKS Premium Day 2010
YouTube - MCR Paddock :: HKS Premium Day 2010
YouTube - Auto Select Paddock :: HKS Premium Day 2010
YouTube - NIce R35 GT-R :: HKS Premium Day
YouTube - Yashio Factory S15 Silvia & Pan Speed RX-7 :: HKS Premium Day 2010
YouTube - ATTKD Autech Tsukuda BNR34 GT-R :: HKS Premium Day 2010
YouTube - ATTKD Autech Tsukuda BNR34 GT-R :: HKS Premium Day
YouTube - R35 GT-R Battle - Lineup :: HKS Premium Day 2010
YouTube - R35 GT-R Battle - Warmup:: HKS Premium Day 2010
YouTube - R35 GT-R Battle - Lap 1 :: HKS Premium Day 2010
YouTube - R35 GT-R Battle - Lap 2 :: HKS Premium Day 2010
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
YouTube - R35 GT-R Battle - Lap 4 :: HKS Premium Day 2010
YouTube - R35 GT-R Battle - Lap 5 :: HKS Premium Day 2010


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

*wheels*

Daryl

What are the wheels that HKS use on their R35's ?

Great pics BTW, thx

Regards



SS


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome pics mate :clap:

Leo


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Fantastic stuff! Many thanks. (Kikuchi Yasu driving the SunLine R35.)


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks plenty for posting up all those photos. Looked like a great day out.


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

If nothing on this thread gives you a "semi", then you've come to the wrong website :chuckle:
here's the link for you: Official Porsche Website


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

good stuff


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Great pic's mate


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

savage pics, say you were in your element over there


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

Lovin it... more if possible


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

midship said:


> Lovin it... more if possible


Agree!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Great day; thks for sharing


----------



## Seminole81 (Aug 2, 2009)

Heaven, I'm in heavennnnn...Great pics. Thanks for sharing. Looked like a great event.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Great pics! thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Thrust said:


> Fantastic stuff! Many thanks. (Kikuchi Yasu driving the SunLine R35.)


Were you there as well?


----------



## wardy88 (Jul 20, 2009)

brilliant pics dude

wardy


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

As said before many thanks for posting,i love the way the japanese do things :bowdown1:


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

asiasi said:


> As said before many thanks for posting,i love the way the japanese do things :bowdown1:


You are more than welcome to come over for the next one


----------



## CyberGod (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice, Great posting


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

HKS R35 GT-R










i love the look of this one, the wing suits it well:smokin:


----------



## turbojerry (Jul 27, 2009)

BNR32 with door exit exhaust :bigok:









I want to see more of that car! :thumbsup:

Auto gallery yokohama R32gtr right?


----------

